# "Цыганочка" для одного баяна в интересной обработке ищу.



## Старков (28 Мар 2014)

Ищу ноты Цыганочки с наворотами для одного баяна,для эстрадного исполнения.Чем сложнее,тем лучше.
[email protected] Александр.


----------



## sedovmika (28 Мар 2014)

http://bayanac.narod.ru/index2.html
Вот тут есть интересное переложение "Цыганочки" Беляева и Цыганкова, которое сделала для баяна-соло Валентина Ахмедзянова.

Смотрите ближе к концу списка, вот название:
Цыганочка. Переложение Валентины Ахмедзяновой 
Оцифрованный вариант от В. М. Миневского


----------



## grigoriys (29 Мар 2014)

Старков писал:


> Чем сложнее,тем лучше.


попробуйте осилить "Цыганскую рапсодию" В. Подгорного. Будет посложнее Беляева-Цыганкова.


----------



## Старков (29 Мар 2014)

grigoriys, зачем мне смурь Подгорного? Нужно для эстрадного исполнения))


----------



## grigoriys (29 Мар 2014)

ну это еще не смурь, а вполне диатоническая музыка.
Старков писал:


> Нужно для эстрадного исполнения))


для этой цели не обязательноСтарков писал:


> Чем сложнее,тем лучше.


,


----------

